# loosing fat while gaining muscle



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

here is my diet plan,i want to loose fat and gain some size back.

1.oats with raisens

syntha 6

2,6 oatcakes with low fat soft cheese,and a banana

3,chicken,rice(peas sweetcorn red and green peppers and chilli flakes in it)

4,same as 3

5,steak,pork loin or chicken......rice or potatoes,and some grapes

6,no explode or superpump 250 pre workout

7,mrp post workout

8,6 oatcakes with cottage cheese

anything missing?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

DRED said:


> anything missing?


fats


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

:hungry:They would'nt be staffordshire oatcakes would they


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

diaita said:


> :hungry:They would'nt be staffordshire oatcakes would they


there called rough oatcakes "which they probably will be"

or was i missing something there other than posting my diet in the ladies section!!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Jimmy said:


> fats


some nuts?

i use a bit of olive oil when cooking,thats about it really.


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

DRED said:


> there called rough oatcakes "which they probably will be"
> 
> *If they look like pancakes but brown then they could be staffordshire oatcakes(local delicacy very healthy)*
> 
> or was i missing something there other than posting my diet in the ladies section!!


*No m8 far from it,They're dead cheap I use them instead of wholemeal wraps, N1*


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

DRED said:


> here is my diet plan,i want to loose fat and gain some size back.
> 
> 1.oats with raisens
> 
> ...


Too many carbs IMO, I think you would do well to up the fats and drop the carbs a bit, you will have far more success in dropping the body fat.

Meals 3, 4 and 5 could easily be meat and veg, with no added starches, I think it would make a decent difference.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Too many carbs IMO, I think you would do well to up the fats and drop the carbs a bit, you will have far more success in dropping the body fat.
> 
> Meals 3, 4 and 5 could easily be meat and veg, with no added starches, I think it would make a decent difference.


Yeah he would have to be doing a lot of cardio to lean out on that.

Higher good fat for hormones with carbs around training and lots of green veg is probably your best bet.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Too many carbs IMO, I think you would do well to up the fats and drop the carbs a bit, you will have far more success in dropping the body fat.

Meals 3, 4 and 5 could easily be meat and veg, with no added starches, I think it would make a decent difference.

cheers for the advice guys,i have a manual job and work quite long hours could i not just have minimal carbs with meals 3 4 and 5?

could do with out going hypo at work due to low blood sugar.

i am not diabetic just get a bit low,or eat a different carb other than rice?

thanks for the help


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

DRED said:


> cheers for the advice guys,i have a manual job and work quite long hours could i not just have minimal carbs with meals 3 4 and 5?
> 
> could do with out going hypo at work due to low blood sugar.
> 
> ...


The thing is mate, you want to get your body to tap into your fat stores for energy, so by restricting the energy from carbs you force it to look elsewhere.

Obviously you do not want to go hypo, is that something you get often?

If you do feel the need for more consistent carbs, then maybe try every other meal without carbs, so they are more evenly spread out.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

i tend to get a bit low if i miss a meal or dont eat on time.

i will try by loosing the rice in meals 3 and 4,how about fruit with those instead?

meal 5 is usualy before training.

cheers for the advice


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

you need 10% good fats in every meal dude.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

DRED said:


> i tend to get a bit low if i miss a meal or dont eat on time.
> 
> i will try by loosing the rice in meals 3 and 4,how about fruit with those instead?
> 
> ...


Fruit is not so good TBH, fructose is one of the worst things you can eat when trying to diet, as it can cause insulin resistance.

I would try adding more fats to meals, as this will stabilize blood sugar levels, and you will probably feel better TBH, the 1st few days may take some getting used to, but after that, you should be good.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Nytol said:


> Fruit is not so good TBH, fructose is one of the worst things you can eat when trying to diet, as it can cause insulin resistance.
> 
> I would try adding more fats to meals, as this will stabilize blood sugar levels, and you will probably feel better TBH, the 1st few days may take some getting used to, but after that, you should be good.


ok mate will do that,i was going put some cashews in i dont eat fish so maybe supplements of some kind.

any ideas?

many thanks


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Cashews will do nicely, (just don't eat the whole bag,  )


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Nytol said:


> Cashews will do nicely, (just don't eat the whole bag,  )


i will try not to 

cheers


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

1.oats with raisens

syntha 6

2,6 oatcakes with low fat soft cheese

3,chicken,cashew nuts and a few grapes

4,chicken,cashews

5,steak,pork loin or chicken......rice or potatoes(small portion)

6,no explode or superpump 250 pre workout

7,mrp post workout

8,6 oatcakes with cottage cheese

i guess its going to take a few days getting used to more meals.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

this diet is giving me the proper ****s!!

hopefully this will ease as now i have to dab and not wipe mg:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

DRED said:


> this diet is giving me the proper ****s!!
> 
> hopefully this will ease as now i have to dab and not wipe mg:


LOL


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

PMSL, try some UDO's digestive enzymes.

http://www.bodykind.com/product.asp?CatID=211&ProdID=684&Referer=Google_udos%20enzymes&PartnerID=6&gclid=CLnNreHs_ZACFQtGQwodRw6r1A


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Nytol said:


> PMSL, try some UDO's digestive enzymes.
> 
> http://www.bodykind.com/product.asp?CatID=211&ProdID=684&Referer=Google_udos%20enzymes&PartnerID=6&gclid=CLnNreHs_ZACFQtGQwodRw6r1A


cheers mate thanks for the link.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

been on my diet 2 weeks now,upset tummy has gone.

and now my meals are smaller and more regular,even though my carbs are lower i am not having any trouble goin hypo.

so thanks guys


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Excellent news mate, keep it up.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Keeping ripping the fat off Dred buddy


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

DRED said:


> 1.oats with raisens
> 
> syntha 6
> 
> ...


DRED, How did/are you time the meals throughout the day?

e.g.

Meal 1, 0700am. etc, etc.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hijack, but would making these diet adjustments without adding in cardio lose bodyfat? I have a bike tyre that is hiding my abs that needs shifting.


----------

